# underground (κινηματογράφος κ.λπ.) = αντεργκράουντ



## AoratiMelani (May 29, 2012)

Όσο κι αν στίβω το μυαλό μου, δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάποιον ωραίο τρόπο να το πω στα ελληνικά, ούτε κάποιον έξυπνο τρόπο να το ψάξω. Έχω σε έναν υπότιτλο το Los Angeles Underground Film Festival, και αυτό το underground το έχω συνηθίσει και στα ελληνικά έτσι, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάποια δόκιμη απόδοση.

Ξέρει κανείς κάτι;

Το μόνο που μου έρχεται στο νου είναι η λέξη υποκουλτούρα, που όμως δεν είναι το ίδιο και είναι και τελείως ντεκαντάν (σικ): "Φεστιβάλ κινηματογραφικής υποκουλτούρας"... θολοκουλτούρας μην σου πω.


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2012)

...
*αντεργκράουντ κινηματογράφος* / *σινεμά*, άρα Φεστιβάλ Αντεργκράουντ Κινηματογράφου στο Λος Άντζελες. 
Σινεμά αφού είναι υπότιτλος και τα 8 γράμματα λιγότερα είναι φιλέτο από άποψη χώρου.


Αντεργκράουντ με στρας - Παύλος Σιδηρόπουλος


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 29, 2012)

Λογικό - και το *Ταινιών *8 γράμματα έχει (Φεστιβάλ Άντεργκραουντ Ταινιών).

Μήπως όμως είναι καλύτερα *Underground*; Εννοώ, χωρίς μεταγραφή στα ελληνικά; (έχει και λιγότερα γράμματα)


----------



## SBE (May 29, 2012)

Εγώ στα ελληνικά έχω συνηθίσει να το βλέπω μεταγραμμένο. Ο όρος ήταν σε χρήση πριν τη συνήθεια να μη μεταγράφουμε.


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2012)

SBE said:


> Εγώ στα ελληνικά έχω συνηθίσει να το βλέπω μεταγραμμένο. Ο όρος ήταν σε χρηση πριν τη συνήθεια να μη μεταγράφουμε.


Ακριβώς. Π.χ. καλτ μορφή του αντεργκράουντ, και άλλες 10.000+ γκουγκλιές με το αντεργκράουντ μεταγραμμένο, ουσιαστικό ή σε θέση επιθέτου κανονικά πριν το ουσιαστικό, τόσο καθιερωμένο πια. 

Το Ταινιών θα προτιμούσα κι εγώ, Μελάνη, μη νομίσει κανείς ότι γίνεται φεστιβάλ αντεργκράουντ κινηματογραφικών αιθουσών.
Αν σου λείψουν όμως τα δυο γράμματα παραπάνω από το Σινεμά, αναγκαστικά. Άλλωστε κάτι θα δείχνει γι' αυτό, οπότε η προφύλαξη ίσως να μη χρειάζεται.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2012)

Να επιμείνω κι εγώ σε ένα σημείο: ο τόνος στο -_γκρά_-. Ο όρος δεν υπάρχει μόνο στο ΛΝΕΓ, αλλά και στο ΛΚΝ (όπου αξίζει να προσέξουμε και τη μεταγραφή της προφοράς με τους δύο τόνους — συμφωνείτε;):

αντεργκράουντ [ándergráund] Ε (άκλ.) : (για καλλιτεχνική κίνηση, δημιουργία) που υπάρχει, παράγεται έξω από το χώρο του καθιερωμένου και κατεστημένου και αντιτίθεται σ΄ αυτό: _αντεργκράουντ τέχνη. Ταινίες αντεργκράουντ. Ο αυτόνομος, περιθωριακός και πρωτοποριακός χαρακτήρας του αμερικάνικου αντεργκράουντ κινηματογράφου._
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=αντεργκράουντ&dq=


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 1, 2012)

Θενξ, γκάις. :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2012)

...
- Lookee here, transglobally: *Underground*.
- Hear, hear:

International Times - Transglobal Underground






*International Times* (_it_ or _IT_) is an underground newspaper founded in London in 1966 and relaunched as a web journal in 2011. 
Many people who became prominent UK figures wrote for _IT,_ including feminist critic Germaine Greer, poet and social commentator Jeff Nuttall, occultist Kenneth Grant, and DJ John Peel. There were many original contributions from underground writers such as Alexander Trocchi; William Burroughs and Allen Ginsberg.
There are currently two archive sources online: a comprehensive archive scanned by previous contributors and editors, and a less extensive archive with some commentary.


----------

